# Lobster Role Play



## Recliner (Jan 3, 2009)

Is anyone on this board into dressing up as a lobster and having someone pretend to boil and prepare them for a family of four at Red Lobster? I bet it'd be :eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat2:


----------



## Weeze (Jan 3, 2009)

.... what?

I'm actually not sure how to respond to this.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 3, 2009)

.. furry vore or something? I don't get this.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 3, 2009)

Vore confuses the hell out of me...

but yeah, that is what it seems like.....


----------



## project219 (Jan 3, 2009)

... Must repress laughter... must not scar the OP for life...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 3, 2009)

Best!

Thread!

Ever!


----------



## Brenda (Jan 3, 2009)

I am, but not for pretend.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Santaclear (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't we just dress up as lobsters and have fun, maybe work up to the boiling later?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 3, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Is anyone on this board into dressing up as a lobster and having someone pretend to boil and prepare them for a family of four at Red Lobster? I bet it'd be :eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat2:



Shellfish desires are actually quite common butter hard to satisfy. You might want to look up PINCH (Pleasurably Ingested as Nominally Crustacean Humans)? I think SoVerySoft may have their contact info or even be able to help you in some other way?


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 3, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Can't we just dress up as lobsters and have fun, maybe work up to the boiling later?



Yeah - the boiling is just too much of a committment, even if it IS pretend...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 3, 2009)

First of all, "lobster" and "pretend" do not belong in the same sentence. I take my lobster very seriously.

Second, lobster should never be shared by a family of four. It is a single person event. Or double, if you're lucky.

Third, Red Lobster is for amateurs.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 3, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> First of all, "lobster" and "pretend" do not belong in the same sentence. I take my lobster very seriously.
> 
> Second, lobster should never be shared by a family of four. It is a single person event. Or double, if you're lucky.
> 
> Third, Red Lobster is for amateurs.



Sorry, Randi. I just assumed he was doing it as more of a _homage_ than a masquerade. In retrospect I can see where even a little lobster-roll play would be in bad taste to a purist such as yourself. :blush: Forgive me, O Queen of Crustaceanly Succulence? :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 3, 2009)

To be honest, I've never engaged in lobster role play, but I have danced the Rock Lobster many a time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szhJzX0UgDM

Even after all these years, I still think that manta ray sound is kinda sexy... ehem... anyhoo...



And I completely agree with SoVerySoft... lobsters aren't for amateurs, neither is Alaskan king crab...


----------



## Recliner (Jan 3, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> First of all, "lobster" and "pretend" do not belong in the same sentence. I take my lobster very seriously.
> 
> Second, lobster should never be shared by a family of four. It is a single person event. Or double, if you're lucky.
> 
> Third, Red Lobster is for amateurs.



Alright, if you are gonna talk that way about Red Lobster then YOU CAN GET THE HELL OUT


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 3, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Alright, if you are gonna talk that way about Red Lobster then YOU CAN GET THE HELL OUT




If you're in Britain, why are you so into Red Lobster? There aren't any here. 

ps. my favourite post of yours is the Change a Letter post where you did ... lamb = lsmb


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 3, 2009)

oooh baby, dip me in melted butter.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 3, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Alright, if you are gonna talk that way about Red Lobster then YOU CAN GET THE HELL OUT



Heck no. This is my house. You know where the door is.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 3, 2009)

Lobsters are too hard to dress up with their big claws and all. Shrimp are easier...just slip their dresses right over the top


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 3, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Lobsters are too hard to dress up with their big claws and all. Shrimp are easier...just slip their dresses right over the top



ha ha ha ha ha ha That's priceless.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 3, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Sorry, Randi. I just assumed he was doing it as more of a _homage_ than a masquerade. In retrospect I can see where even a little lobster-roll play would be in bad taste to a purist such as yourself. :blush: Forgive me, O Queen of Crustaceanly Succulence? :bow:



mmmm Lobster Roll. Now we're talkin'!

View attachment 143-LobstaRollRockport.jpg​


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 3, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> mmmm Lobster Roll. Now we're talkin'!
> 
> View attachment 56291​



Is that thing really huge or does it look big from the angle of the camera?!?!?!? 




And I'm totally talking about the lobster roll


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 3, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Is that thing really huge or does it look big from the angle of the camera?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe...you're cute. It's the angle. It was a regular size roll - eaten by me in Rockport, MA.


----------



## mejix (Jan 3, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Is anyone on this board into dressing up as a lobster and having someone pretend to boil and prepare them for a family of four at Red Lobster? I bet it'd be :eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat2:



if by "lobster" you mean "horny masturbating squirrel" and by "boil" you mean "being hunted by xena and her army of women warriors", yeah, i hear you dawg.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2009)

That is definitely one thing i miss about living up in new england...the tasty tasty lobster *sigh*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 3, 2009)

Rowan said:


> That is definitely one thing i miss about living up in new england...the tasty tasty lobster *sigh*



But I think you can get stone crabs in FL...? I know it isn't lobster...but, yum!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 3, 2009)

mejix said:


> if by "lobster" you mean "horny masturbating squirrel" and by "boil" you mean "being hunted by xena and her army of women warriors", yeah, i hear you dawg.




Once again I have to say....Best thread ever!


----------



## jcas50 (Jan 3, 2009)

The beginning of this thread was a little disturburing - pretending to be boiled... not for me. But I will say that the best Orange Bowl halftime was the one where they had the salute to seafood and the football field was filled with dancing lobsters. This goes back to the 80's.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 3, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> mmmm Lobster Roll. Now we're talkin'!
> 
> View attachment 56291​



Aww, you made me, erm, "butter" in my pants with that one.
Eff. 

I love this thread almost as much as the pee in bed one


----------



## Recliner (Jan 3, 2009)

Who else is turned on by this? My wife certainly is:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## QueenB (Jan 3, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Who else is turned on by this? My wife certainly is:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:



+1
:smitten:


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 3, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Lobsters are too hard to dress up with their big claws and all. Shrimp are easier...just slip their dresses right over the top



hahahahhahahahaha. I wish we had a "forums" one-liners thread because this would win.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 3, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Who else is turned on by this? My wife certainly is:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:



Dude.

Disturbing.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 3, 2009)

pedolobster


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> But I think you can get stone crabs in FL...? I know it isn't lobster...but, yum!



I can...and one of the things i can only get here are rock shrimp which taste like lobster and soo yummy, which if people come down for the bash we could maybe plan a trip to a town called Titusville which has a killer restaurant that sells the rock shrimp and they have wonderful corn fritters.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> pedolobster



LMAO...that poor kid!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu9A0LlLyvo

Isn't there a famous female lobster costume from The Iceman Cometh?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 3, 2009)

The Lobster Cometh.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 3, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> The Lobster Cometh.



Isn't that considered a delicacy?


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 3, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Isn't that considered a delicacy?



I'm laughing too hard to even formulate a decent reply.

Seriously.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 3, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Is anyone on this board into dressing up as a lobster and having someone pretend to boil and prepare them for a family of four at Red Lobster? I bet it'd be :eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat2:



Is the lobster red from spanking?


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 4, 2009)

Do they have Red Lobster in Britain? For that matter, Krispy Kreme donuts (recalling another thread)?

Where in Britain do you live, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## troubadours (Jan 4, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Who else is turned on by this? My wife certainly is:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:



i just Ejaculate all over my laptop screen when seeng thin.s Plase SOMEONE help me (advised) on HOW to clean this!!


----------



## Recliner (Jan 4, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Do they have Red Lobster in Britain? For that matter, Krispy Kreme donuts (recalling another thread)?
> 
> Where in Britain do you live, if you don't mind my asking?



Burgleshire.

,.---. 
,,,, / _ `.
\\\\ / \ )
|||| /\/``-.__\/
::::/\/_
{{`-.__.-'(`(^^(^^^(^ 9 `.========='
{{{{{{ { ( ( ( ( (-----:=
{{.-'~~'-.(,(,,(,,,(__6_.'=========.
::::\/\ 
|||| \/\ ,-'/\
jgs //// \ `` _/ )
'''' \ ` /
`---''


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a note: any BBWs/FAs who are into this interest ought to hurry on over to the Paysite Board and check out the new model Lobster Bombshell.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Who else is turned on by this? My wife certainly is:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:



THey are way to skinny and happy looking to be edible. Who wants a lobster that is happy to jump in the pot. Half the fun is the fight to get them in. Dude...wtf were you thinking??



exile in thighville said:


> pedolobster




OK..seriously..that poor baby looks TERRIFIED!! lol I wonder if he (she??) thinks they are really about to be cooked?? Poor lil one! lol


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Burgleshire.
> 
> ,.---.
> ,,,, / _ `.
> ...



At first I was going to joke about the shape of this lobstapenis looking thing you drew, but when I quoted it, it looks different. Good job with that lobsta!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2009)

I was hoping that it would show up in the blue box thing the right way but it didnt, so I took a screen shot so everyone could see your amazing lobster art!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2009)

Randi is the greatest.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 4, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Do they have Red Lobster in Britain? For that matter, Krispy Kreme donuts (recalling another thread)?
> 
> Where in Britain do you live, if you don't mind my asking?



lol I already said about the Red Lobster. No we don't have it in the UK, but yes theree are Krispy Kreme outlets, though not in Scotland 

He's not in the UK lol. Either US or Canada, I don't remember which. 

Did anyone notice the BBLobster in the lobster picture?


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 4, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Do they have Red Lobster in Britain? For that matter, Krispy Kreme donuts (recalling another thread)?
> 
> Where in Britain do you live, if you don't mind my asking?



Don't forget my theory Lala... Also, like I said earlier in this thread, I've never done lobster role play but I have danced with the lobsters. You can't take the lobsters head on, they'll crawl under a rock or try to deceive you in other ways. You have to follow the lobster's rules, use those rules against them, or at very least as a means to discover more about them. Poke the lobster, and see which claw attempts to pinch you back. In a house of mirrors it's always hard to tell what's real or not. You'll often be surprised from what direction the pinch comes from. The push, the pull, the pro the con. I'm telling you it's rad! Just because Clark Kent wears glasses and Superman doesn't, you can't rule out that they may very well be one in the same... or at least a cohort.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 4, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ...
> He's not in the UK lol. Either US or Canada, I don't remember which.
> 
> ...



If we dance with the lobster, perhaps one day we'll discover where Burgleshire is...


I doubt it though... and it's probably just as well. 


BTW... Red Lobster restaurants are in both the U.S. and Canada...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 4, 2009)

This thread<3


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 4, 2009)

Any better nominations for music for the lobster dance?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_White_Sport_Coat_and_a_Pink_Crustacean

Maybe this portends a Lobster Ball for the Dims meet in FL? :huh:

BTW, we know how lobsters boil but how _do_ lobsters ball?


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 4, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Any better nominations for music for the lobster dance?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_White_Sport_Coat_and_a_Pink_Crustacean
> 
> ...



This has potential Nagel... I think I can dance...

*pinch*

OUCH!

... to it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmmm a crustacean fetish might explain why I like that show "Deadliest Catch" so much. Ok, so its about crabs and not lobsters but....I really, really like that show.


----------



## Cors (Jan 4, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Do they have Red Lobster in Britain? For that matter, Krispy Kreme donuts (recalling another thread)?
> 
> Where in Britain do you live, if you don't mind my asking?



As far as I know we don't have Red Lobster in Britain. I have been to Red Lobster in the US, but thought it was overrated. It was crowded, service was bad, we waited for ages and food was so-so. 

And yes, we do have Krispy Kremes! The selection is pathetic compared to the US though.


----------



## project219 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry, I just had to make this. 

View attachment Lobster poster.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hmmm a crustacean fetish might explain why I like that show "Deadliest Catch" so much. Ok, so its about crabs and not lobsters but....I really, really like that show.



So what you're saying is that you have a crab fetish? I guess I really don't know you at all, Nancy.



Cors said:


> As far as I know we don't have Red Lobster in Britain. I have been to Red Lobster in the US, but thought it was overrated. It was crowded, service was bad, we waited for ages and food was so-so.
> 
> And yes, we do have Krispy Kremes! The selection is pathetic compared to the US though.



I'm pretty sure the only people who would enjoy Red Lobster is anyone who has never had fresh seafood. Fortunately, they're pretty much vanished from the north east


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 5, 2009)

At least the furries are a cuddly fetish group...can you imagine a bunch of people in crustacean garb piling on top of each other in a Radisson hotel suite, (or wherever they congregate), then going downstairs to the heated pool and demanding that staff turn the water temperature up to boiling? That has to be a weird scene.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 5, 2009)

I hate Red Lobster. Not only is the food only fair-to-middlin', but there are only booths in their restaurants (at least, in the ones around here).


----------



## Cors (Jan 5, 2009)

Lobster sashimi is heaven! 

I have only exerienced that in Asia though.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> If you're in Britain, why are you so into Red Lobster? There aren't any here.
> 
> ps. my favourite post of yours is the Change a Letter post where you did ... lamb = lsmb


hahaha! Lame! But also funny..
I thought that Lobster only went red when you cooked them!? are they all not a kinna black colour when they are alive or did i dream that?


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 5, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I hate Red Lobster. Not only is the food only fair-to-middlin', but there are only booths in their restaurants (at least, in the ones around here).



Fair-to-middlin' is actually an extremely generous description!! LOL


----------



## Paquito (Jan 5, 2009)

Although i would gladly lie in a bed of those Red Lobster biscuits :wubu:


----------



## ladle (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm going to be racist and call them Crayfish.
That's what we call em down south here.
Yeehaw


----------



## TotallyReal (Jan 5, 2009)

What the f*** is a Lobster Role


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 5, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> So what you're saying is that you have a crab fetish? I guess I really don't know you at all, Nancy.




Does this mean that because I had a crab fetish I'm not welcome here? It's all about the lobsters, isn't it??? I guess crabs just aren't good enough for some folks. 


PS...On a serious note, I'm not really a seafood kind of person but I totally dig the biscuits at Red Lobster.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 5, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I hate Red Lobster. Not only is the food only fair-to-middlin', but there are only booths in their restaurants (at least, in the ones around here).


One can usually do better for seafood than the big chain places anyhow -- though perhaps not if you aren't near a coast. And _don't_ get me started on Olive Garden...

-Rusty
(Exiled in Utah)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 5, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Does this mean that because I had a crab fetish I'm not welcome here? It's all about the lobsters, isn't it???...



au contraire! My position is "more for me!" Lobster haters are always welcome


----------



## Brenda (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 6, 2009)

I saw this thread's title and fell in love. I knew it'd be the edible (safely) version of the Pee in Bed Activities thread.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 6, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I saw this thread's title and fell in love. I knew it'd be the edible (safely) version of the Pee in Bed Activities thread.



Please don't pee on the lobster.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 6, 2009)

Has anyone here ever tried egg role play?


----------



## mergirl (Jan 6, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Does this mean that because I had a crab fetish I'm not welcome here? It's all about the lobsters, isn't it??? I guess crabs just aren't good enough for some folks.
> 
> 
> PS...On a serious note, I'm not really a seafood kind of person but I totally dig the biscuits at Red Lobster.


shudder..i wish you wouldnt metion crabs when talking about sexual matters!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Has anyone here ever tried egg role play?



I was an eggsintentialist for many years until the yolk just got old. Does that count?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Has anyone here ever tried egg role play?



I actually do know of an egg role play story, but it might be a little too Xrated for the foodie board. However, I would be more than happy to relate it to you via PM. It is not a personal story, rather one related to me by a friend who volunteered for the local EMS, when I was younger.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2009)

This topic made me think of taking a way to hot bath..

In the netherlands we would say: your as red as a lobster, when u come out of the bad


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Has anyone here ever tried egg role play?



I think I've seen that in competition. Roe vs. Weighed?


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Has anyone here ever tried egg role play?



My friend got pregnant after an egg role play session in bed several years ago. Here is her baby, being delivered via forceps:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 7, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Is anyone on this board into dressing up as a lobster and having someone pretend to boil and prepare them for a family of four at Red Lobster? I bet it'd be :eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat2:



No, but I am into having someone pour BBQ sauce on me and work me like a rib every now and then.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 7, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> My friend got pregnant after an egg role play session in bed several years ago. Here is her baby, being delivered via forceps:



That's so hot, Fasc....um, I mean congratulations to the family! That baby looks healthy. It's fortunate, too, to get such a picture right at the moment of delivery.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 7, 2009)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I actually do know of an egg role play story, but it might be a little too Xrated for the foodie board. However, I would be more than happy to relate it to you via PM. It is not a personal story, rather one related to me by a friend who volunteered for the local EMS, when I was younger.



Yes, bring it on, please, DAB!  Let the eggs role where they may.


----------



## mejix (Jan 7, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> My friend got pregnant after an egg role play session in bed several years ago. Here is her baby, being delivered via forceps:



i just wanted to quote this picture again.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 7, 2009)

Fasc, I hope they tipped the delivery people well.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 7, 2009)

The christening was beautiful! Soy sauce AND sweet-n-sour. :eat2:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 7, 2009)

i just havee a question, was Miss Vickie involved in the delivery?? I sure hope so, i am sure then, it went eggcellently, lol....


hahahaha, i had to do it..


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 7, 2009)

OMG..I totally just "got" the Lobster "role play"...Egg "role play" play on words thing....I get it now..lobster roll..lobster role...egg roll..egg role.


Understanding this made it like a million times funnier!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 7, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Best!
> 
> Thread!
> 
> Ever!




THIS!



I CONCUR!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 8, 2009)

As long as everything is above board and between consenting lobsters I see no reason we shouldn't go ahead with this.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 11, 2009)

Recliner said:


> Is anyone on this board into dressing up as a lobster and having someone pretend to boil and prepare them for a family of four at Red Lobster? I bet it'd be :eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat2:



Any updates?


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Any updates?



i think hes been to busy fedding that dog :wubu: t post here.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 13, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> i just havee a question, was Miss Vickie involved in the delivery?? I sure hope so, i am sure then, it went eggcellently, lol....
> 
> 
> hahahaha, i had to do it..



Hee. Nah, if Miss Vickie had been involved it would have been a natural delivery on a birthing stool, with candles and soft music, incense and soft voices. No forceps. Evah.


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just had to say this was the best thread i have read in here...eggzacally what needed. I laughed so hard!

on a side note the biscuits at Red lobster are cheddar bay biscuits. You can easily make them at home. Use bisquik; follow the recipe for drop biscuits an add butter (1 TBS), Medium Cheddar (shredded) and bay seasoning (careful it's way salty!).


:eat1::eat1::eat1:
enjoy


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 19, 2009)

Somebody's due for a lobster makeover. :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 12, 2009)

Have a good weekend, Lobster People. 
'
Also, anyone have any lobster plans.....Valentine's, etc?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 12, 2009)

I guess what this boils down to is more of should have a lobster clause in our antenuptial agreements to keep us out of the pinch? :happy:


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 25, 2009)

The Velvet Lobster has me all tripped out.


----------

